# We've changed our van



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We decided after our summer tour to Europe that it was time to change to a newer motorhome as our X reg AS Symbol had done over 80,000 miles!

Having seen many interesting van conversions in France and bought a Camping-Car magazine special edition showing the latest "Fourgons" (vans) we decided to get an Adria Twin with a fixed bed and got a brand new but '08 model after the Pickering show for a reasonable price at least compared to the latest Autosleepers at £40k+. This layout is very popular in Europe and we wanted something different from the traditional Autosleeper layout and with four travel seats. 

Ok so we will lose out more in depreciation buying a new van but hey someone has to occasionally, and we thought why not spend some of our kids inheritance.

We've just got back from a two week trip to Scotland defeated by the rain (but no midges) and found the van, a Fiat Ducato 100 Multijet a pleasure to drive, did 33mpg and it goes backwards ok as well -so far!

As ever all motorhomes are a compromise but it seems more spacious despite having the fixed bed which gives lots of storage space and the half dinette and two swivel seats give more seating options. We are already implementing "improvements" such as shelving in the wardrobe and an additional worktop and have only found a couple of snags - the grey waste outlet is a large bore pipe with an elbow - great if on an aire with a surface drain but my old Thetford slide under tank only just fits under if on level ground and is heavy when full so I need to take my trolley.

Also whoever thought a flushing loo fed with water from the main tank (110 litres) was an improvement? The flush flow from the submersible pump is pathetic unless on mains hookup when there are 13+ volts, and as we often go out for day trips I'm not going to put water in the fresh water tank just for a cuppa and the loo flush so any ideas would be welcome.

No doubt I'll be posting more questions as we use the van more!

Ours is silver and no-one waves to us anymore  

(ps must update my avatar and profile and thanks to Rowley for letting us have a good look at his Twin before we made our final decision)

Steve


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Steve,

We've followed your website travels with great interest. Indeed some of your European adventures have given us plenty of tips and places to travel.

Good luck with your new van & we hope it will give you as much enjoyment for the next 80,000miles :lol: 

****


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

*drinking water and toilet flushing*

Fill a water container for your cuppas. Fill a house plant mister spray with a mixture of water and Thetford pink rinse and keep it by the loo so you can give the bowl a spray wash after use. Fill another mister spray with a mixture of liquid soap and water for handwashing.
Cheers
Margaritaman


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Glad that you like your Twin Steve. I did modify the waste outlet on my Twin but it is still a bit low for emptying. I also carried out the following modifications---
Raised the height of the step for the bed, I dismantled and used the bottle holder.
Made a flap up surface for the kitchen unit.
Made a drainer from a sheet of ABS.
Fitted a towel rail under the overhead cupboard in the washroom.
Fitted a new rail in the wardrobe.
Removed the hidden compartments in the overhead lockers.
Replaced the 75ah battery with a 130ah AGM. Fitted 80w solar panels which charge both batteries.
Had to carry out modifications to prevent the tambour doors fouling on items in the cupboard.

I do manage to get waves from other motorhomes, but that might be because the Camos dome on the roof shows that I am not a white van man..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve;

Safe and happy travels with your new baby and heres to another 80,000 miles. No more cushion shuffling at bed time from now on  

I echo ****'s comments, always enjoy visiting your website, thanks.

Pete


----------

